# "Spider Forest"



## FearlessFreep (Aug 19, 2006)

JasonASmith's post about "Hero" reminded me that I saw Spider Forest the other night, a Korean made horror/suspense movie.  No, it is not a martial arts movie, but a well produced and creepy little tale.

It starts with our protagonist, Kang Min, wandering out of a forest and into a cabin to find two people brutally murder, one of which he obviously knows.  He stumbles out of the cabin and down the road somewhat delusional, until hit by a car.  Fourteen days later he awakes from a cabin, with the policy suspecting him of the murders.  With little memory of how he ended up there, he starts trying to reconnect the pieces of who the victims were and how he was there, which involves his girlfriend, his ex-wife who died in a strangely predicted tragedy, hos own childhood, ad stories of ghosts and spiders in the forest.

Starts of intriguing, drags a bit in the middle, and picks up well in the end as the pieces start to come together in a manner that is even more puzzling in their revelation then they were in the obscurity


----------

